# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Alan, humanoid robot, Robomodix, Portland, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robomodix

"ALAN: The Robot Development Kit" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Alan, EZ-AI, EZ Robot and Roborealm

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> A test for Alan to recognize objects and faces.

----------


## Airicist

Designing ALAN - Behind the scenes

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> Evolution of Alan the android bust.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ALAN, the robot development kit

Published on Jul 25, 2015




> ALAN is an robot android head kit, that you assemble.

----------


## Airicist

Basic Alan functions

Published on Jul 25, 2015




> This video demonstrates some of the abilities of Alan with EZB, RoboRealm and EZ-AI and include: Object Recognician, Web Query, Chatbot, Recipe look up, Color Tracking.

----------


## Airicist

"Robomodix Alan robot"

by Leo Davie
October 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Alan Kickstarter video

Uploaded on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Alan works with Echo Dot and Siri!

Published on May 11, 2016




> Video shows Alan linked to Amazons Echo Dot and also Apples Siri on an iPhone 6S Plus. There is no programming here, simply plug those devices through their 3.5 mm jacks into Alan and watch as Siri's and Echo's words are spoken. Alan becomes a personal assistant!

----------


## Airicist

Twins

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> Hard Core Alan testing.

----------


## Airicist

Alan's on their own

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> Hard core Alan's both connected to a chatbot communicate with one another. It's gets pretty weird at times. This is all chatbot, no programming. Voice synthesis and Bing speech recognition and of course EZ Builder.

----------


## Airicist

Alan without skin

Published on Aug 8, 2017




> Hard core Alan's without their skin and subskull.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: Alexa gets a robotic talking head

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> Tired of speaking to Alexa's disembodied voice? Oregon startup Robomodix is giving Amazon's voice assistant a face of its own, though the results may creep you out a little bit.

----------

